# Hunting Club Florida Maybe Alabama



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Guys Im looking for a hunting club in the florida panhandle if not any around here alabama would be ok. Im looking for a club that i can take my son he's 11 would be hunting with me at all times...Would like a place that has overnight stay 4 wheeler/golf cart ok shooting range creek or river access food plots. I know im asking alot and i have access to a place in louisiana with my dad where i have been hunting since i was 12 just to far to drive 325 miles one way. If anyone is looking for a member please let me know soon im wanting to get started looking over and setting up for next season. Thanks


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Just wanted to add some things. I really like spending time at a club doing things that other people cant do work days are great but sometime some little things that need to get done dont. I can handle that i work for myself doing auto repair so time is not an issue for me. I can fix just about anything also did res/comm a/c and heating for 8 years  not to say that would come up but never know. Im just looking for a nice place for me and my son to hunt have fun and meet new people.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Doomsday said:


> PM sent.


Doomsday never got it...:no:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

DOOMSDAY-----> did you get that PM from me about two weeks ago re. contacts for joining your club and/or trading you hunts ?? ----SAWMAN


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks like I still have a PM problem...


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Doomsday said:


> Looks like I still have a PM problem...


My email is [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Sawman, try email. PM seems to be hit and miss still.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Incoming*

Jerry, Email is incoming. 

Funny how the mods keep saying that there is nothing wrong with the PM's here.  I'm probably just doing it wrong.----SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am having the same problem, I have to check to see it they got my previous PM, was told they had not, resent it and it went through.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Huh.....?..... What ??*

When I send a PM I have NO indication that it even went through. What am I doing wrong ?? Wrong setting on my user CP ?? (I have never won the Powerball jackpot either:no --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

See if they are in your "sent" folder. I am not aware of being able to be notified when or if the person reads your PM, there should be.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Nada !!*

Nothing in my sent folder since 9/10. Have sent out probably 10-15 PM's since then. 

But then, gotta say this is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Don't wanna be "bashing" the forum you know. ---SAWMAN


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Still looking any other clubs out there needing a member...


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

BuMp


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Jerry, Email is incoming.
> 
> Funny how the mods keep saying that there is nothing wrong with the PM's here.  I'm probably just doing it wrong.----SAWMAN


Sounds like your personal settings are set wrong then.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Still looking for a club would like to get in asap let me know guys....Thanks


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Last bump....Still looking for a place to hunt with my son this season.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

How much are you willing to pay in dues?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

*Spring Hill Hunt Club, Milton on the Munson Hwy*

*Curtis, 850-361-9464 his sister, Ann Barnhill, 850-232-0760*
*_________________________________________*

*Shoal River Ranch, Hwy 90 E of Crestview*

*sorry no #*


----------



## LAredneck (Jun 24, 2009)

We have openings. Check out our web site.
http://tworiverhuntingclub.webs.com/


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

LAredneck said:


> We have openings. Check out our web site.
> [URL="http://tworiverhuntingclub.webs.com/"]http://tworiverhuntingclub.webs.com/[/URL]


I'm interested. $1300.00 for dues if I read that right..correct?


----------



## LAredneck (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes,,,,Over 9000 acres and access to Perdio and Styx Rivers


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

LAredneck, tried sending you a PM. Let me know if you got it. Dave


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Tyee Dave said:


> LAredneck, tried sending you a PM. Let me know if you got it. Dave


Dave,

If you go check the place out let me know so I can tag along.

Jerry


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

You bet Jerry.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

LAredneck said:


> We have openings. Check out our web site.
> [URL="http://tworiverhuntingclub.webs.com/"]http://tworiverhuntingclub.webs.com/[/URL]


Hey Karl..Im very interested can you give me a call at 850-607-4047 would like to meet you out there to look it over asap. Thanks :thumbsup:

Dave and jerry...If he needs more then one member that's cool but I posted this for me and my son. I don't like people jumping in and trying to take offers from me :thumbdown: Start your own thread....


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

realstreet said:


> Hey Karl..Im very interested can you give me a call at 850-607-4047 would like to meet you out there to look it over asap. Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave and jerry...If he needs more then one member that's cool but I posted this for me and my son. I don't like people jumping in and trying to take offers from me :thumbdown: Start your own thread....


Ok, I'll get off your thread. Interesting how i sent you info on a club and now you're telling me to piss off. I won't make the mistake of trying to help you out again and I'm not interested in being in any club that would have ya!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

realstreet said:


> Hey Karl..Im very interested can you give me a call at 850-607-4047 would like to meet you out there to look it over asap. Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave and jerry...If he needs more then one member that's cool but I posted this for me and my son. I don't like people jumping in and trying to take offers from me :thumbdown: Start your own thread....


Yes Karl, let Mr. Realstreet have it. Disregard my PM.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Doomsday said:


> Ok, I'll get off your thread. Interesting how i sent you info on a club and now you're telling me to piss off. I won't make the mistake of trying to help you out again and I'm not interested in being in any club that would have ya!


First off I never told you to piss off....That club you told me about if its a good deal why are you looking for another? [/QUOTE] I'm not interested in being in any club that would have ya! Well that sound like a personal issue you have with people in general...I said if you didnt read my post if he needed more then one member that's cool...But i guess im not :notworthy: to hunt in a club with you.


----------



## LAredneck (Jun 24, 2009)

If anyone is interested there are contacts on our web site or pm me and i will give you my cell #
Oh and this isn't Karl


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

LAredneck said:


> If anyone is interested there are contacts on our web site or pm me and i will give you my cell #
> Oh and this isn't Karl


Pm sent...Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

